
Why Won’t My Child Show Any Work? - ALEXISGENIUS
https://artofproblemsolving.com/news/articles/why-wont-my-child-show-any-work
======
jimmydddd
I agree with the general point of this article. But it's interesting that it
seems to leave out one of the main reasons to show your work when in SCHOOL --
partial credit. If a student goes off course during an early step in a multi-
step problem, the teacher will often give credit for steps performed correctly
after the incorrect step (in the US--not sure about other countries). If the
student doesn't shown their work, they will receive 0/40 points for a wrong
answer, instead of, say, 30/40.

------
kazinator
Just re-compile the child with -O0, and step through it in gdb.

~~~
masonic
What if he lost the source?

------
tialaramex
Weird. The reason Britain moved heavily away from trying to teach kids to
"quickly" do mental arithmetic without workings is that that's almost
completely useless. A machine will always be faster, more reliable and readily
available. "Teach children to be good at mental arithmetic" is a non-goal in
the 21st century.

The goal instead is to get them to understand what's actually going on - why 7
x 9 = 63 rather than merely the fact that it is, and the workings help assess
that's achieved.

This really annoys parents, a parent who has maybe a B in GCSE maths from 1990
looks at their kid's homework and is appalled, why is my capable eight year
old not jumping from 17 x 9 straight to 153 without all this nonsense?

Well, because we taught them to think about the number line, which means
whereas for you exponentiation was a struggle and the hyper operators a
mystery it will all make sense to these kids later because it's the same trick
they already learned only more so.

------
rhoyerboat
as a student who didn't understand why I was getting it right more often when
I wasn't showing my work, the assignment of credit based on this frustrated my
education immensely.

figured out, a decade later, doing remedial math to get into calculus, that i
was just a touch dyslexic. it had made me vulnerable to some seemingly
algorithmic multiple-choice test trickery in their remedial math program, and
explained where the requirements to show work had helped me to develop the
wrong answer, so many times in high school.

understanding this and being able to give myself a pass where i could expect
to transpose some variables .. i was actually sort-of talented and more
importantly, i actually enjoyed it ..

